# I need your help choosing!



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

I won a pair of beautiful blue marble HMPKs last night on Aquabid. I emailed the seller today and asked her if she had any other marbles that She hadn't listed and she sent me back an email with about 20 different pictures of available fish! I've narrowed it down to my favorites! But I need help choosing, I can only get one of them!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Either the second to last or the last!!!!!! STUNNING!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Love the fourth one! Black and white just seems perfect to me  Good luck!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Haha, I'm going to be the odd one and say that I LOVE the first one!! <333 I like the last one too though, I have a thing for white bettas


----------



## Avoftw (Jan 7, 2010)

the second or third one most definitely! they are gorgeous!


----------



## aknight (Nov 9, 2009)

I like # 2 and 4. Good luck choosing.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

I LOVE the last 2!


----------



## Elaina (Oct 30, 2009)

I'm diggin the first one too.


----------



## 1fish2fish (Sep 10, 2009)

I like the first one and LOVE the third one.


----------



## JaspersANGEL (Oct 12, 2009)

I love the first one and the second to last one, tho personally I'd get the first one over the other one, the white one is really pretty.
Good luck choosing!!


----------



## Jill0 (Jan 8, 2010)

They are all pretty!!! My favorites are the 3rd one and the 4th one


----------



## SummerOj (Dec 29, 2009)

1,2, or 4.
Those are my fav outta those. 1 is awesome I'll take him if you dont lol
But those fish are all stunning


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

I like the 3rd and 4th ones


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

Just so you guys know the seller is in the USA she has a ton of gorgeous fish like these and they're $30 - $35 for a pair (male and female) They look like Thai stock, but are cheaper and don't have to be imported. I'm leaning toward the first one of or the last one


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

That's a really hard choice...I love 1,2 and 3.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

Zenandra said:


> Just so you guys know the seller is in the USA she has a ton of gorgeous fish like these and they're $30 - $35 for a pair (male and female) They look like Thai stock, but are cheaper and don't have to be imported. I'm leaning toward the first one of or the last one


Are they mostly like those with "short fins" or does she have others such as halfmoons?


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

She has Halfmoons as well! Here are some of the halfmoons she sent me pictures of


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Pic #4 looks exactly like ChristinaRoss's avatar pic.


----------



## puppyrjjkm (Aug 2, 2009)

EEEK! Must resist! Haha I guess I'll just have to wait until I start looking for the perfect boy to start breeding!


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

I was thinking the same thing DQ!lol They're all amazing, I'd never be able to pick.lol


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

aknight said:


> I like # 2 and 4. Good luck choosing.


Agreed.


----------



## Karma (Jan 9, 2010)

I like the last one


----------



## dpints (Jan 10, 2010)

the 3rd one!!!!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I like the first and second ones. ALL of them are absolutely gorgeous, though!!


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

All of them are so gorgeous! But I love the first and the second last one. Good luck!


----------



## Angela86 (Jan 8, 2010)

I would have to say #4


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

3!!!


----------



## bettamama (Dec 17, 2009)

3 & 4 are gorgeous, it'd be one of the two if it were me.


----------

